# Stuffit pour Mac os 9 ?



## inlo (10 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai récupéré un mac avec Mac os 9, j'ai un driver .sit de mon imprimante mais je n'arrive pas à trouver Stuffit expander compatible Mac os 9.
Merci par avance de m'indiquer si c'est possible de le trouver


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2009)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il était fourni avec Mac OS 9, il doit donc être sur le CD !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Février 2009)

La prochaine fois sinon pose ta question directement à Google.


----------



## inlo (11 Février 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> La prochaine fois sinon pose ta question directement à Google.



Merci pour le lien mais j'avais déjà trouvé ce site (je connais google ) mais le telechargement ne se fait pas.

J'ai finalement retrouvé le CD d'install de mon imprimante, donc c'est OK


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, il était fourni avec Mac OS 9, il doit donc être sur le CD !


 Je confirme. Stuffit Expander était installé avec le système.


----------



## inlo (11 Février 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Je confirme. Stuffit Expander était installé avec le système.



Alors ce doit être mon driver téléchargé de l'imprimante qui est défectueux.
Mais bon avec le CD ca a marché


----------

